# painting...



## Marsha (Jan 12, 2005)

here's a painting i did of a guitar about 3 years ago... still have it hanging in my music corner....

It's accrylic on drywall...


----------



## mygrain (Jan 12, 2005)

That's really good. From a still life?


----------



## Marsha (Jan 12, 2005)

i worked off a photograph that i found in a calandar of collectors guitars... so there's still another 11 i'd like to paint... but this one took 8 hours of concentration and i normally don't get that with 3 kids running around!


----------



## drlynn (Jan 13, 2005)

Very cool, Marsha! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chase (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

nice work!



md


----------



## Niki (Jan 13, 2005)

Very nice.


----------

